# water clear blank casting question



## tjd (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi,
I need help
I am a virgin when it comes to making my own resin blanks.
I have bought the silicone pen blank molds with brass tube insert plugs and  was wondering, can I put white/coloured adhesive  paper  labels on the brass tube and then add decals to it  before casting into the pen blank silicone mold and then adding water clear resin. Or is it best to paint the brass tube.
any ideas please 
TJ


----------



## navycop (Sep 16, 2013)

You might want to paint the tube just to keep it from showing through. You can put the label by itself also the decal with out the label. Just paint the tube a constrasting color to the decal.


----------



## tjd (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks Mike,
got myself some rare local stamps on order and do not want to mess up, will practice with some old stamps first before using the special ones.


----------



## mvande21 (Sep 18, 2013)

I was chatting with CaptG and he told me to go to HF and pick up a cheap powder coating gun and the go to goodwill and pick up a toaster oven and powder coat the blanks.  I have been trying to paint blanks now for quite some time, and the glue loosens the paint and the tube never sticks.  I even tried dyeing some quick set epoxy and that does not work either.


----------



## edstreet (Sep 20, 2013)

mvande21 said:


> I was chatting with CaptG and he told me to go to HF and pick up a cheap powder coating gun and the go to goodwill and pick up a toaster oven and powder coat the blanks.  I have been trying to paint blanks now for quite some time, and the glue loosens the paint and the tube never sticks.  I even tried dyeing some quick set epoxy and that does not work either.



What is wrong with the spray etching primer?


----------

